# Tesla Engineered Chocolate Chip



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

Turns out the chocolate chip drip is outdatedTesla new processor chip design, I mean chocolate chip design


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I demand a test drive.


----------

